# Why?



## dalvin_au (Mar 19, 2012)

Justin Timberlake - What Goes Around...Comes Around - YouTube


I ask myself…do I deserve to be mistreated.

I ask myself, Is there any possibility at all to not only go back in time, but to also go forward in time, to see if I was going to get any better.

I ask myself to God, My God, *why did this happen?*


Free will is just Free choices, Free decisions, Free mistakes.

My Ex wife on the weekend, after only two months of being involved with the other man, took my children and introduced them to him. They went out, to the Circus and the next night to dinner as a family. *It killed me.*

I can handle and absorb her infidelity, his constant calls, the lies and deceipt. I can block it.

But the reality hit me so hard when my daughter said to me; *Dad I went with mum and him…*


I ask myself, why?

Nothing.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Get your lawyer to file a no contact clause barring your wife from exposing the children to him. She cannot just go and do this without your consent.


----------



## dalvin_au (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks Bandit, I will execute this. I didnt know that this existed.

I forced her out of the home last night. She was very defiant. 
This time, I call the shots.


----------

